# Getting a budgie soon, some questions about taming



## GioTheMelon (May 31, 2018)

Hi everyone, I don’t know if this is the right place to post this, but after a week of research and my mom allowing it, I’m getting a budgie (or two) soon! I have two questions to address, is it harder to tame a pair of budgies and will a budgie get used to you in a month? Everywhere I’ve looked has basically the same info, one budgie = bonding and relying on you a lot, two budgies = bonding and relying on each other most of the time, but I wanted to see owners’ opinions. I am thinking about getting one for the summer, but I remember I have an kind of summer school thing from 9 to 3 at the end of June/beginning of July for three weeks. What I was thinking to do was to have one budgie and then over time let him get used to me, then when my summer thing starts I can introduce another one with him. (I’ve also done research on introducing budgies to each other, having a large cage, separating them for 4 weeks) but I might not be planning anything right here. If I do get two at the same time, is it harder for me to bond with them and tame them, and will they not like me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

If you want budgies that are more bonded to you, then you are better off to start with a solo bird.

Don't expect to be able to tame and bond with a budgie in a month's time.
Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

I would recommend you get one budgie initially and work with it for a minimum of 6 months before determining if it is a good idea to bring another budgie into the mix.

If, at that point, you do consider getting another bird, there are many things to take into consideration.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

FaeryBee has given you great advice! As someone who introduced a second budgie later, I can definitely say it is much harder to tame the second one because of the presence of the first.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice by FaeryBee. I can't really add much else :blush:  

Be sure to read through everything she provided, including the links, as they provide the best information to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices. 

If you have any questions after doing so, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

It's great to hear that you're doing research before bringing a new budgie into your life! :thumbsup: 

Best wishes! :wave:


----------



## GioTheMelon (May 31, 2018)

Thanks everyone!  I went through the stickies, but I still have some questions. I think I will get two, because I have something coming up during the summer that takes 6 hours of my day for a few weeks and I don´t want to get just one and let it be lonely. I am planning to get my budgies from a small pet store near my apartment. I wanted to ask, can I get a pair from that store that look like they already bond with each other? Would I have to quarantine them both still if I get them at the same time or can I just bring both home and put them in the same cage? (Im planning to get a large one)

Oh yeah, also, about Teflon, my mother cooks with some nonstick pans sometimes, would we have to give those up for good or will the birds be fine in my bedroom where it’s mostly just me in there with the door closed? When she cooks sometimes our apartment smells a lot but it doesn’t get into my room as long as I keep the door closed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When you get two birds from the same place at the same time, you do not need to quarantine them away from one another.

I would advise that if you plan to get two birds, you ensure you get two males so you don't have to be concerned about discouraging breeding.

With regard to Non-stick cookware, I suggest both you and your mother carefully review the information in the following thread:

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/385873-teflon-non-stick-coating-toxicity.html*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi, welcome to Talk Budgie’s :wave:. Great advice above. Good to hear you’ve read the Stickies! The Articles section also has some interesting and useful info as well. Stick around, read, and learn .


----------

